# look 555



## [email protected] (Feb 2, 2007)

looking seriously at a 555. 07 frame w/ultegra 2800.00 any comments about the bike and the price. bettr deal 4 a complete bike? somewhat lbs was talking to me an eddy mercyx,(dont know model but in same price range) comparable to look 555? any comments welcome. paul t.


----------



## kwc (Mar 10, 2008)

If you can wait I'd Personally go for a 566, which has an MSRP of $2999 with Ultegra SL. It's a next generation frame design and, having played with one in person, I'd say it's pretty hot.

Also, given that the 566 is the 555 replacement, the $2800 you were quoted doesn't seem like a great deal to me unless you're talking some sweet wheels. I've seen prices in the low $2k for 2008s.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 2, 2007)

kwc, where have u seen these 2k prices? thanks, paul t.


----------



## kwc (Mar 10, 2008)

Just try some searches and see what you come up with. For example, Jenson USA is listing "Look 555 Origin Ultegra SL Bike '08" for $2299.00. You might even be able to do better.


----------



## wiz525 (Dec 31, 2007)

I think I saw some Look 555 w/ Ultegra at Sun and Ski Sports for like $1899 a few months back. Not sure if they are still around, but you can definitely beat $2800 for the 555.


----------



## stunzeed (Jul 27, 2007)

I would think they could easily be found cheaper, I know my local dealer called up and you can get a 585 fram for under 2k now and I just received $700 off my 08 586... so the 555 must have gone down


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 2, 2007)

*555*

kwc, thanks 4 the info pt


----------

